# Home Based Portrait Studio



## geej (May 9, 2007)

About how much of an investment would it take, to setup a decent home based business portrait studio. I'd like to focus on senior, prom, couples, and other special occasion photos. 

What would be the minimal amount of equipment required. Camera, lights, etc...


----------



## AdamZx3 (May 9, 2007)

I don't know a whole lot about portrait photography but have been reading up on it a lot, I would recommend googling the Alien Bee series of flash lights. They are fast, and everyone raves about them. I will be getting a pair of the 800's soon. As far as camera's I would look at the D200 or one of the equivalent canon cameras...I really like the 70-200 2.8 lenses canon makes. I am using the Nikon D80 now and would find it limiting in a professional environment...but works well for me.


----------



## EOS_JD (May 10, 2007)

geej said:


> About how much of an investment would it take, to setup a decent home based business portrait studio. I'd like to focus on senior, prom, couples, and other special occasion photos.
> 
> What would be the minimal amount of equipment required. Camera, lights, etc...


 
A lot 


Minimum..... That's hard to answer. 

Camera - Even the cheaper dSLRs provide great image captures. You may require something that's quick and easy to setup so Canon 30D or 5D or Nikon D80 or D200 would be good choices.

Lights - ook at the ABs - 2 x AB800 package should be ok to start with but you may need additional modifiers and certainly a background or two plus a background holder.

Lenses I'd look at a 24-70 f2.8 range of lenses plus perhaps a 50mm f1.4 or 85mm f1.8 but the choice of lenses depends on how much space you have to shoot in.

To be honest if you are asking questions like this, you are a long way off from being able to make this a business!


----------



## Jim Gratiot (May 10, 2007)

> To be honest if you are asking questions like this, you are a long way off from being able to make this a business!


There is some truth here... but I think instead of throwing a couple thousand dollars into a studio, you would be much better served using that money to market yourself and gain clients (my top coaching client is doing VERY well as an on-location portrait photographer -- she has no plans or need to create a studio).

Then, when you've gathered a number of clients, you can take some of the money you've earned and create your studio.

Creating a studio before you have clients seems a little risky.


----------

